# Must-Play Games der letzten 3-4 Jahre



## Thargor (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

aus Zeitgründen und da mir der passende Rechner fehlte, hab ich die letzten 3-4 Jahre im PC Spiele Koma verbracht. Nun hab ich wieder Beides.
Was sind denn so die absoluten "Must-Play-Games" der vergangenen Jahre, sozusagen die kommenden "Klassiker", die ich unbedingt nachholen muss?

Da ich eigentlich fast alle Genre gespielt habe, ruhig mal alles auflisten, was so in den Sinn kommt, wobei mir immer Spiele besonders gefallen haben, die eine starke Storyline haben.

Vielen Dank!
Gruß Thargor


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

"TES: Skyrim" würde ich schon als "Must-Play" einstufen. Das sollte jeder Videospiel-Freund einmal gespielt haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Oktober 2012)

2 Spiele, die auf jeden Fall jeder mal gespielt haben sollte und die meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon Klassiker sind, sind Portal 1 + 2.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2012)

jo, ganz klar Portal 1 und 2

Und so würde ich noch ganz Klar Deus Ex: Human Revolution und Mass Effect sagen


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

Portal 1 ist aber 5 Jahre alt.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Portal 1 ist aber 5 Jahre alt.


 
Portal ist Zeitlos


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich empfehle mal -

- Dragon Age: Origins
- The Witcher 1 & 2 (auch wenn the Witcher 1 schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat ^^)


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Portal ist Zeitlos


Sicher nur gibt er ja einen Zeitraum an, in den Portal nicht reinfällt. Wenn man es genau nimmt wird damit seine Frage ignoriert. 
Aber er meinte das sicher auch nur ungefähr. Nur irgendwo muss man ja ne Grenze ziehen, sonst können wir ihm alle coolen Titel der vergangen 20 Jahre auflisten.


----------



## Worrel (21. Oktober 2012)

Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## anjuna80 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde sagen, du hast nicht allzu viel verpasst. Mir fällt kein Spiel ein, dass ich wahrscheinlich später mal als Klassiker bezeichnen würde. Wenn du über den PC-Rand hinausschauen magst, dann schaue dir Red Dead Redemption an. Auch wenn es "nur" die GTA-Spielmechanik hat, das Spiel ist mir als einiges wirklich haften geblieben.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Batman Arkham Asylum


Und Arkham City gleich hinterher. 

Desweiteren:

Assassin's Creed 2
Fallout 3 (wenn du vieeeel Zeit hast)
GTA IV (+ The Lost and Damned, The Ballad of Gay Tony)
Mirror's Edge


----------



## hifumi (21. Oktober 2012)

Was macht denn ein "must play" game aus?
Ich denke das sind Spiele auf die man sich oft bezieht wenn man über andere Spiele redet. Wenn man über MMOs redet, dann heißt es z.B. oft "dies und das ist wie in WoW, aber xy ist hier anders." Sowas bringt nur demjenigen was der WoW auch gespielt hat.
In dem Sinne würd ich sagen, sollt man vermutlich Skyrim schon mal gespielt haben, weil sich so oft drauf bezogen wird. Dragon Age ebenfalls, auch wenn es eigentlich kein gutes Spiel ist, genau wie Mass Effect. Die Spiele sind blos in aller Munde. Diablo 3 vermutlich auch, obwohl das noch nicht so alt ist... muss sich erst noch zeigen.
Definitiv gespielt haben muss man auch CoD, irgendeinen Teil. Vermutlich auch Minecraft?

The Witcher sind zwar denk ich coole Spiele, besser als Dragon Age, aber leider ist Dragon Age trotzdem eher ein "must play" Titel.


----------



## Mothman (21. Oktober 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Vermutlich auch Minecraft?


Auf jeden Fall. Hat es doch die Indie-Szene auf eine neue Stufe gehoben. Und wenn er wirklich 3-4 Jahre nichts mit Games zu tun hatte, dürfte ihn diese Entwicklung auch noch nicht so bekannt sein.
Und Minecraft ist definitiv ein Indie-Klassiker. Ob man nun Spaß an dem Spiel hat oder nicht.^^

Auch wenn es natürlich schwer ist, schon nach 1-2 Jahren von einem Klassiker zu sprechen. Aber bei Minecraft bin ich mir sicher, dass man auch in einigen Jahren noch darüber reden wird.


----------



## Muckimann (21. Oktober 2012)

Zu einigen der genannten Titel würde ich ganz klar noch Bioshock 1 aufzählen.
Außerdem war ich von Metro 2033 extrem begeistert. Das erste Spiel, das ich nach dem Durchspielen sofort ein zweites Spiel mal durchgespielt hab


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Oktober 2012)

Alan Wake
Amnesia
Bastion
Batman Arkham Asylum & Arkham City
The Binding of Isaac
The Book of Unwritten Tales
Civilization 5
Cryostasis
Dark Souls
Darksiders 1 & 2
Dead Space 1 & 2
Dear Esther
Deponia & Chaos auf Deponia
Deus Ex Human Revolution
Dishonored
Dragon Age: Origins
Drakensang & Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim
Empire Total War
Fallout New Vegas
L.A. Noire
Legend of Grimrock
Limbo
Metro 2033
Mount & Blade-Spiele
Portal 2
Rayman Origins
Sonic Generations
Super Meat Boy
To the Moon
Trine 1 & 2
The Void
Total War: Shogun 2
The Whispered World
The Witcher 1 & 2

So, damit solltest du die nächsten Jahre beschäftigt sein


----------



## stawacz (21. Oktober 2012)

rollenspiele:drakensang,skyrim,dragon age origin.fallout 3/new vegas
shooter:bioshock,borderlands
action:assassins creed,batman arkham city/asylum
adventure:the book of unwriten tales


----------



## tapferertoaser (22. Oktober 2012)

Hier fehlt noch ein Sehr wichtiges... Crysis.


----------



## GF0P (22. Oktober 2012)

Must Play Titel sind für mich Titel, welche das jeweilige Genre irgendwie weitergebracht haben.
Von daher tu ich mich bei Crysis und CoD schwer. 
Ich finde nicht, dass diese Spiele das Shootergenre irgendwie auf ein neues Level gehoben haben, wie seinerzeit Duke3D (Mouselook, Gadgets ) HalfLife (Storytelling), FarCry (Setting) und HalfLife 2 (Physik). CoD + Crysis sind logische Fortsetzungen, aber bieten keine Eigenen Innovationen.

Ich finde auch, dass die Mustplays der letzten Jahre eher in der Indieszene zu finden sind, als bei den Blockbustern.


----------



## hifumi (22. Oktober 2012)

GF0P schrieb:


> Must Play Titel sind für mich Titel, welche das jeweilige Genre irgendwie weitergebracht haben.
> Von daher tu ich mich bei Crysis und CoD schwer.
> Ich finde nicht, dass diese Spiele das Shootergenre irgendwie auf ein neues Level gehoben haben, wie seinerzeit Duke3D (Mouselook, Gadgets ) HalfLife (Storytelling), FarCry (Setting) und HalfLife 2 (Physik). CoD + Crysis sind logische Fortsetzungen, aber bieten keine Eigenen Innovationen.
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass die Mustplays der letzten Jahre eher in der Indieszene zu finden sind, als bei den Blockbustern.


 
CoD ist aber das woran sich ein Großteil der neuen Shooter orientiert. Dass man einen Standardshooter ab und an "CoD Klon" nennt ist das größte Kompliment das man der Reihe machen kann.

Ich glaube die meisten Leute zählen hier einfach nur die Spiele auf die sie für gut halten, ohne sich überhaupt Gedanken zu machen was "must play" eigentlich heißen soll.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Batman Arkham Asylum & Arkham City
> Dark Souls
> Dishonored
> *L.A. Noire*



Das wären meine aktuellen Empfehlungen, L.A. Noire sogar mein Favorit. Jeder der auf eine gute Geschichte und vorallem das Noire bzw. 40'er Jahre Setting steht, sollte hier bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Ein absoluter No-Brainer wird es, wenn man noch Fan der TV Serie "Mad Men" ist ... dann kann man eigentlich "blind" zugreifen.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann, warum man hier Skyrim erwähnt. Ich finde dieses Spiel absolut überschätzt & nicht wirklich spielenswert. Im Gegenteil: ich finde es furchtbar langweilig.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

GF0P schrieb:


> [...] wie seinerzeit Duke3D (Mouselook, Gadgets ) [...]


Sicher das Duke3D ein Mouselook besaß? Ich könnte meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es das damals nicht gab.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann, warum man hier Skyrim erwähnt. Ich finde dieses Spiel absolut überschätzt & nicht wirklich spielenswert. Im Gegenteil: ich finde es furchtbar langweilig.


 
Naja, das Ding an TES ist halt die Freiheit die man bekommt


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich glaube die meisten Leute zählen hier einfach nur die Spiele auf die sie für gut halten, ohne sich überhaupt Gedanken zu machen was "must play" eigentlich heißen soll.


Ist das nicht der "Sinn" diesen Threads? 

Wenn die subjektive Einschätzung eines "must play"-Titels nicht zählt, was bleibt dann? Dann könnte ich alle 85%+ Spiele, die die PCG in den letzten 3-4 Jahren getestet hat, hier aufzählen ... aber ob das zum einen so sinnvoll ist und zum anderen nicht an der eigentlichen Absicht des TE, Titel empfohlen zu bekommen, vorbei geht?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, das Ding an TES ist halt die Freiheit die man bekommt


Was nützt einem gnadenlose und fast unbegrenzte Freiheit, wenn ich keinen Spiel*spass* habe bzw. dafür erstmal 15 Minuten völlig sinnbefreit durch die Gegend reiten muss?


----------



## hifumi (22. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sicher das Duke3D ein Mouselook besaß? Ich könnte meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es das damals nicht gab.


 
Ich glaube die Möglichkeit bestand schon, aber es hat einfach noch keiner benutzt. Theoretisch konnte man auch in Doom schon mit der Maus hin und her schauen, was im Deathmatch vermutlich auch sinnvoll gewesen wäre. Nur ist da noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen das mit WASD zu kombinieren. Wenn du in Doom ein bisschen wartest zu Anfang, kommen ja im Hintergrund ein paar Gameplay Szenen. Dort dreht sich die Figur auch nicht so mechanisch und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die wohl mit der Maus gespielt waren... aber dachte halt immer, dass es blöd wäre wenn man zum weiter vorwärts rennen immer mit der Maus so weit nach vorn fahren müsste.

Jedenfalls, bei Duke Nukem habe ich immer A und Y fürs hoch und runter schauen benutzt. S und X für das Jetpack.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2012)

- die komplette "Assassins Creed"-Reihe
- "Dead Space" (1 + 2)
- "Limbo"
- "Alan Wake"
- "Alpha Protocol"
- "Crysis 2"
- "Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood"


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

Also weder Doom I, II noch Duke Nukem 3D hatten in der ursprünglichen Fassung ein 'mouse look', da bin ich mir zu 99% sicher!


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was nützt einem gnadenlose und fast unbegrenzte Freiheit, wenn ich keinen Spiel*spass* habe bzw. dafür erstmal 15 Minuten völlig sinnbefreit durch die Gegend reiten muss?


 
Ist halt wieder Geschmackssache - ich hab zum Beispiel auch Spaß daran, einfach mal durch die Gegend zu reiten und die schöne Landschaft zu erkunden.
Für mich muss da nicht gleich an jeder Ecke was passieren.

Bestimmte Gegenden im Spiel ähneln dann auch Orten an denen ich schon war, was wiederum schöne Erinnerungen wachruft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also weder Doom I, II noch Duke Nukem 3D hatten in der ursprünglichen Fassung ein 'mouse look', da bin ich mir zu 99% sicher!


 Es correcto ! Ebenso "Star Wars - Dark Forces". Nach heutiger Betrachtung frage ich mich, wie man mit solcher einer Bewegungseinschränkung per Maus überhaupt vernünftig zocken konnte...


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ist halt wieder Geschmackssache - ich hab zum Beispiel auch Spaß daran, einfach mal durch die Gegend zu reiten und die schöne Landschaft zu erkunden.
> Für mich muss da nicht gleich an jeder Ecke was passieren.
> 
> Bestimmte Gegenden im Spiel ähneln dann auch Orten an denen ich schon war, was wiederum schöne Erinnerungen wachruft


 
Njoa, und im Zweifelsfall hat man ja noch die Schnellreisefunktion 
Und es ist ja nicht nur die Freiheit das man irgendwelche Laufwege hat, sondern überhaupt soviel machen kann während dessen man das Hauptquest vollkommen ignoriert


----------



## Mothman (22. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was nützt einem gnadenlose und fast unbegrenzte Freiheit, wenn ich keinen Spiel*spass* habe bzw. dafür erstmal 15 Minuten völlig sinnbefreit durch die Gegend reiten muss?


Du musst ja nicht "sinnbefreit" durch die Gegend reiten. Wenn du den Sinn nicht erkennst, kannst du das Spiel ja nicht verantwortlich machen.  

Freiheit bedeutet: Alles kann, aber nichts muss! Das heißt, wenn du nicht in der Gegend rumreiten willst, dann lass es einfach,.dann such die ne andere Aufgabe. Ich glaube nicht, dass das bei vielen anderen RPGs so möglich ist.  
Und Skyrim ist ja auch nicht "einfach so passiert", sondern eine logische Folge der TES-Serie. 
Manche Leute wissen halt nichts mit Freiheit anzufangen, die müssen alles vorgekaut bekommen. Ist auch in Ordnung so. Können ja nicht alle gleich sein. Das Spiel "Skyrim" ist aber - selbst völlig objektiv betrachtet - einfach nur sehr gut. Dass damit nicht jeder umgehen kann, war zu erwarten.


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Njoa, und im Zweifelsfall hat man ja noch die Schnellreisefunktion
> Und es ist ja nicht nur die Freiheit das man irgendwelche Laufwege hat, sondern überhaupt soviel machen kann während dessen man das Hauptquest vollkommen ignoriert


 
Hehe .. stimmt - da will man nen Quest machen und am Ende hat man 10 andere Sachen erledigt, nur das was ursprünglich geplant war, ist wieder mal links liegen geblieben


----------



## Peter23 (22. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also weder Doom I, II noch Duke Nukem 3D hatten in der ursprünglichen Fassung ein 'mouse look', da bin ich mir zu 99% sicher!


 
Du hast Recht, hatten sie nicht.


----------



## legion333 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hatte meine Liste fast fertig, da hab ich als ich ein großes W schreiben wollte doch wohl STRG getroffen 

Kurzform:

Skyrim
Dark Souls
Assassins Creed
XCOM EU

Witcher hab ich noch selbst nicht gespielt, soll aber auch sehr gut sein, werd ich wohl auch antesten


----------



## GF0P (22. Oktober 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, hatten sie nicht.


 Und der Duke hatte es doch :p

B2T: Must Play sind meiner Meinung die Tunguska Spiele und Syberia 1&2 wobei die letzteren nicht in den angegebenen Zeitraum passen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2012)

Was soll uns der Link sagen? 

Die ursprüngliche Version von Duke3D hatte keine Maussteuerung! Wenn du so weiter machst, dann lad ich mir noch Duke Nukem von gog.com ... hab das eh auf meinem Account, hat mir ein Kumpel zum 30. geschenkt ( vor einigen Jahren!   ).


----------



## GF0P (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauch das nicht laden, ich hab noch die Original CD aus 1996. 
Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema. Fakt ist: Duke war damals seiner Zeit voraus, was man von den heutigen Shootern nicht behuptwne kann.
Aber der ist ja deutlich alter als 3-4 Jahre.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der "Sinn" diesen Threads?
> 
> Wenn die subjektive Einschätzung eines "must play"-Titels nicht zählt, was bleibt dann? Dann könnte ich alle 85%+ Spiele, die die PCG in den letzten 3-4 Jahren getestet hat, hier aufzählen ... aber ob das zum einen so sinnvoll ist und zum anderen nicht an der eigentlichen Absicht des TE, Titel empfohlen zu bekommen, vorbei geht?


Ein "Must Play"-Spiel zeichnet sich meiner Meinung nach dadurch aus, dass es einen besonderen Beitrag zur Entwicklung des Mediums Videospiel geleistet hat. Die Frage, die man sich stellen sollte, ist deshalb nicht, welche Spiele einem besonders gefallen haben, sondern welche Spiele man für besonders bedeutend erachtet. In diese Richtung geht auch die Aussage des TE:



Thargor schrieb:


> Was sind denn so die absoluten "Must-Play-Games" der vergangenen Jahre, sozusagen die kommenden "Klassiker", die ich unbedingt nachholen muss?



Mal ein konkretes Beispiel: Darksiders würde ich, obwohl es eines meiner Lieblingsspiele ist, nicht als "Must Play" einstufen, weil es nichts wirklich Eigenes oder Besonderes hervorgebracht hat. Heavy Rain hingegen ist meiner Meinung nach eindeutig "Must Play" (wenn man eine PS3 hat), obwohl es mir persönlich nicht gefallen hat. Ich bin sogar am Überlegen, ob Dance Central nicht auch "Must Play" ist.


----------



## Thargor (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich gebe zu, dass meine meine Frage ein wenig unscharf formuliert war. Mir ging es einerseits wirklich um die Spiele, die etwas "Neues" geschaffen haben, also die kommenden Klassiker, andererseits aber auch um die Spiele über die noch lange gesprochen werden wird ...

Ich hab jetzt schonmal ne lange Liste an der ich mich entlanghangel, was ich dann spiele haengt natürlich auch davon ab ob mich das Spiel (gerade jetzt) anspricht, was die Rezis sagen und was es kostet 

Auf jeden Fall, schonmal vielen Dank. 
Weitere Vorschläge sind aber gerne willkommen!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> [...]


Ich hab das schon so verstanden ... nur ändert das nichts an meiner Aussage, dass man sich dann die PCG mit den 90+ Titeln hätte vornehmen können. 

LA Noire, mein empfohlenes Spiel, hat meiner Meinung nach die Charakterdarstellung und Gesichtsanimation um drei Stufen aufgewertet. Die Mimik & Gestik, die Sprachausgabe ... alles super glaubwürdig und einfach 'real'. Spielt man danach andere Spiele, kommen einem die Gesichter wie Puppen vor, einfach weil das Leben fehlt.

Andere hingegen würden LA Noire sicherlich als langweilig bezeichnen ... 

Das meinte ich mit Einwand "was, wenn nicht subjektiv?!".


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> [...]


Schon ... nur wenn mich meine Quest mich an das *komplett andere Ende* der Karte führt, dann *muss* ich 15 Minuten völlig sinnbefreit durch die Gegend reiten und mir meinen Spiel"spass" suchen.

Ich glaube ja gerne, dass dies anderen Spielern Spass macht ... mir nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schon ... nur wenn mich meine Quest mich an das *komplett andere Ende* der Karte führt, dann *muss* ich 15 Minuten völlig sinnbefreit durch die Gegend reiten und mir meinen Spiel"spass" suchen.
> 
> Ich glaube ja gerne, dass dies anderen Spielern Spass macht ... mir nicht.


 Ich kenne das, da wünscht man sich Portale zum Schnellreisen. 
War u.a. ein Grund, warum ich z.B. nur das erste "Gothic" durchgespielt habe. Die ewig langen Laufwege gingen mir schnell auf den Keks.

P.S. Dann halt dich mal schön von "Shadow of the Collossus" fern. Denn dort machen 80% des Spiels reines Reiten aus.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

naja, aber Must Plays sind ja eigentlich was anderes als "Spiele die irgendwas vorran gebracht haben"

bei L.A. Noire trifft beides zu, aber jetzt bei Edna bricht aus, das jetzt sicher ein Must Play ist, kann man nicht wirklich sagen, das es das Adventure Genre groß weiter gebracht hat mit irgendeiner Idee oder Gimmik oder Stil, außer das es vielleicht einer der Defi-Schocks war die das Genre wieder in Gang gebracht haben, aber dennoch ist es ein Spiel das man gespielt haben sollte, weil es einfach gut ist

Und auf der anderen Seite reicht es auch nicht unbedingt aus, irgendwas neues zu machen, so wie Brink, ansonsten hat man halt so ein Gimmik-Spiel, das zwar ein interesantes Gimmik hat, aber sonst nicht die Wurst vom Teller zieht
Außerdem zeigt ja auch die Geschichte, das ein Klassiker in Lauerstellung nicht unbedingt etwas neues machen musste, sondern einfach nur alles einfach gut machen, siehe WC3, das hatte jetzt nicht irgendwie ein besonderes Gimmik oder was Neu gemacht, aber ist heute ein Klassiker


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das, da wünscht man sich Portale zum Schnellreisen.
> War u.a. ein Grund, warum ich z.B. nur das erste "Gothic" durchgespielt habe. Die ewig langen Laufwege gingen mir schnell auf den Keks.


SoSchautsAus ... allerdings gibt es ja eine Schnellreisefunktion. Das "Problem" ist jedoch, die gibt erst dann, wenn man den Ort bereits erkundet hat.  

Allerdings find ich den Einwand mit Gothic interessant. Gothic I & II inkl. AddOn waren eigentlich schön komprimiert & auf Pfaden abseits wandern, hat man dank fester Mob Levels, vermieden ... sonst warst du schneller tot als du dein Schwert schwingen konntest.  

Ich erinnere mich noch an den Troll ( nein, nicht dem im Forum! ), der vor der ersten Siedlung bzw. Magierturm auf im Wald "gewartet" hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> SoSchautsAus ... allerdings gibt es ja eine Schnellreisefunktion. Das "Problem" ist jedoch, die gibt erst dann, wenn man den Ort bereits erkundet hat.


Ja, so hab ich das auch noch in Erinnerung. Trotzdem fand ich die Verteilung der Portale (damals) zu weit auseinander...


Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings find ich den Einwand mit Gothic interessant. Gothic I & II inkl. AddOn waren eigentlich schön komprimiert & auf Pfaden abseits wandern, hat man dank fester Mob Levels, vermieden ... sonst warst du schneller tot als du dein Schwert schwingen konntest.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch an den Troll ( nein, nicht dem im Forum! ), der vor der ersten Siedlung bzw. Magierturm auf im Wald "gewartet" hat.


 Hmm... Schon ewig her dass ich das Teil durchbekommen habe. Man konnte viele Gefahren locker umgehen (oder besser gesagt umrennen ), allerdings musste man sich früher oder später doch dem Waldvieh und anderen Fantasy-Kanten stellen, um überhaupt an Erfahrungspunkten reicher zu werden.

Also heute, nach 10 Jahren, wäre Gothic nichts mehr für mich.
Weiss jetzt nicht ob die innofiziellen Nachfolger um einiges besser/schlechter geworden sind, aber ehrlich gesagt reizt es mich ohnehin nicht sehr. Mir fehlt die Schwäche für Fantasy-RPGs.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei L.A. Noire trifft beides zu, a*ber jetzt bei Edna bricht aus, das jetzt sicher ein Must Play ist, kann man nicht wirklich sagen, das es das Adventure Genre groß weiter gebracht hat mit irgendeiner Idee oder Gimmik oder Stil*, außer das es vielleicht einer der Defi-Schocks war die das Genre wieder in Gang gebracht haben, aber dennoch ist es ein Spiel das man gespielt haben sollte, weil es einfach gut ist


DIe Adventure-Wiederbelebung fand ja schon um die 2002/2003 mit "Runaway" statt, wenn man es genau nimmt. Das Einzige was vermehrt auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass Adventures mehr und mehr in unserem Land produziert werden.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

ja ne is klar 
Aus dem Grund steht da ja auch nicht, dass das Genre Tot war, eben weil so Spiele wie Runaway das am Leben gehalten haben und auch davor gab´s andere Adventures, auch aus Deutschland wie Geheimakte Tunguska, aber Edna war hat so der Letzte Stromstoß der´s wieder voll ins Laufen gebracht hat, so das wir da wieder einen Zweiten Adventurefrühling haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne is klar
> Aus dem Grund steht da ja auch nicht, dass das Genre Tot war, eben weil so Spiele wie Runaway das am Leben gehalten haben und auch davor gab´s andere Adventures, auch aus Deutschland wie Geheimakte Tunguska, aber Edna war hat so der Letzte Stromstoß der´s wieder voll ins Laufen gebracht hat, so das wir da wieder einen Zweiten Adventurefrühling haben


Zumindest haben wir einen festen Genre-Lieferanten, allein deshalb hat Dadaelic bei mir auch ein Stein im Brett. 
Freu mich schon auf die kommende ComputerBildSpiele. Die Zeitschrift selbst ist zwar wieder ein klarer Fall für den Altpapiercontainer, abr "A new Beginning" lasse ich mir dennoch nicht entgehen.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2012)

ach, da kauf ich mir lieber die richtige DVD-ROM


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Das Einzige was vermehrt auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass Adventures mehr und mehr in unserem Land produziert werden.


Ich glaube darüber hattest du bereits mit Bonkic diskutiert ... 

Adventures haben mMn nur noch in Deutschland ein gesicherten Stand, die Zeiten der Adventures sind global gesehen jedenfalls vorbei. Titel wie Monkey Island I & II, Indy 3 + 4, Zak etc.pp. werden in dieser Form jedenfalls nicht mehr aus anderen Ländern kommen & ich glaube auch, dass dort die Käufer fehlen (würden).

D.h. also, deutsche Firmen entwickeln primär für deutsche Kunden ... so spart man sich eben die Kosten für Lokalisierungen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube darüber hattest du bereits mit Bonkic diskutiert ...
> 
> Adventures haben mMn nur noch in Deutschland ein gesicherten Stand, die Zeiten der Adventures sind global gesehen jedenfalls vorbei. Titel wie Monkey Island I & II, Indy 3 + 4, Zak etc.pp. werden in dieser Form jedenfalls nicht mehr aus anderen Ländern kommen & ich glaube auch, dass dort die Käufer fehlen (würden).
> 
> D.h. also, deutsche Firmen entwickeln primär für deutsche Kunden ... so spart man sich eben die Kosten für Lokalisierungen!


Punkt für dich.
Allerdings werden Adventures über internationale Crowdfunding-Projekte auch wieder zu einem sehr attraktivem Spielgenre.
Ich erinnere mal an das nächste "Baphomets Fluch", das "Leisure Suit Larry-Remake", dazu noch viele jungfräuliche Neu-Marken...   
Und dann haben wir ja noch Telltales Games und Pendulo Studios.

In meinen Augen ist das Genre global betrachtet wieder ein wenig im Aufwind.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> In meinen Augen ist das Genre global betrachtet wieder ein wenig im Aufwind.


Das seh ich auch so ...


----------

